# Weird Tren side effect.....



## cokezero (Apr 17, 2013)

Has or does anyone else have this or heard of this happening.

I'm on week 5 of tren ace (80mgs ed) and the last few times I injected, right as I get done my throat feels like its on fire. It hurts so bad for about 10- 15min I can hardly stand it. I drink a big glass of milk to try and coat it but nothing helps. It almost feels like I've been coughing for a few hours and my throat if going to rip out of my neck. Its only when I inject the tren. The test is fine. And I don't really have any coughing with it.

Any insight on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah that's basically what brings on tren cough.  A deep burning sensation in the throat and lungs.  I've heard you have no gag reflex. Apparently you don't have a coughing one either.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 17, 2013)

How did you find out he had no gag reflex...?


----------



## cokezero (Apr 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah that's basically what brings on tren cough.  A deep burning sensation in the throat and lungs.  I've heard you have no gag reflex. Apparently you don't have a coughing one either.



Now that you say that about the lungs I did tell my wife that they felt like they filled full of fluid and it kind of freaked me out. I am going to continue running this cycle but if this doesn't stop the gains really aren't worth the pain of it.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 17, 2013)

Never had tren cough this severe. Sounds like it blows!


----------



## cokezero (Apr 17, 2013)

Dbolitarian said:


> Never had tren cough this severe. Sounds like it blows!



Man you have no idea of how bad it does blow. It freaking hurts like hell..


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 17, 2013)

cokezero said:


> Man you have no idea of how bad it does blow. It freaking hurts like hell..



I like how you blow off POB's comments....that's perfect! No gag reflex....no cough reflex..that's fucking funny, though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2013)

cokezero said:


> Man you have no idea of how bad it does blow. It freaking hurts like hell..



Stick your head in the freezer. Dead serious. Slow deep breaths of that ice cold air and it soothes it quickly.  And its totally worth it 



biggerben692000 said:


> I like how you blow off POB's comments....that's perfect! No gag reflex....no cough reflex..that's fucking funny, though.



I feel slighted. I really put some thought into that on


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stick your head in the freezer. Dead serious. Slow deep breaths of that ice cold air and it soothes it quickly.  And its totally worth it
> 
> 
> 
> I feel slighted. I really put some thought into that on



Don't feel slighted by me! I gave you props for that crack! He just let it roll off his back like he didn't see it? An effective defense, but I couldn't let the gag cough reflex go unnoticed. Good shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Don't feel slighted by me! I gave you props for that crack! He just let it roll off his back like he didn't see it? An effective defense, but I couldn't let the gag cough reflex go unnoticed. Good shit.



Yeah I meant him. Thanks Ben.


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 17, 2013)

Still not a peep from coke on this stuff ^^ lol.

BTW: Coke how much research did you do on tren buddy? The tren cough is a common side effect that people get during injection and it is discussed frequently - just seems like something that would have come up sooner is all.

Dont let it kill your cycle tren is amazing so keep running that shit.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 17, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Still not a peep from coke on this stuff ^^ lol.
> 
> BTW: Coke how much research did you do on tren buddy? The tren cough is a common side effect that people get during injection and it is discussed frequently - just seems like something that would have come up sooner is all.
> 
> Dont let it kill your cycle tren is amazing so keep running that shit.



^^^This^^ Tren could give me cancer when I'm 60...render me impotent 95% of the time, take my first born...well, you get what I'm saying. Any of the neg sides associated with tren use is more than a fair trade for the benefits. I don't give a flying shit how lean you already are or how your sides are so much worse than anyone else's.
As a matter of fact, I'm going on record as denouncing any and all friendships or even courteous acquaintances I have with men who say tren just isn't worth it. I fear what's in their hearts!!
I'm going


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 17, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> ^^^This^^ Tren could give me cancer when I'm 60...render me impotent 95% of the time, take my first born...well, you get what I'm saying. Any of the neg sides associated with tren use is more than a fair trade for the benefits. I don't give a flying shit how lean you already are or how your sides are so much worse than anyone else's.
> As a matter of fact, I'm going on record as denouncing any and all friendships or even courteous acquaintances I have with men who say tren just isn't worth it. I fear what's in their hearts!!
> I'm going



I have a feeling I know what's in their hearts.......hard dick and bubble gum!!


----------



## Azog (Apr 17, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> ^^^This^^ Tren could give me cancer when I'm 60...render me impotent 95% of the time, take my first born...well, you get what I'm saying. Any of the neg sides associated with tren use is more than a fair trade for the benefits. I don't give a flying shit how lean you already are or how your sides are so much worse than anyone else's.
> As a matter of fact, I'm going on record as denouncing any and all friendships or even courteous acquaintances I have with men who say tren just isn't worth it. I fear what's in their hearts!!
> I'm going



For fucks sake Ben...you just convinced me to give tren another go. Thank you! Hahahahaha.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 17, 2013)

Azog said:


> For fucks sake Ben...you just convinced me to give tren another go. Thank you! Hahahahaha.



You're very welcome....it's the very least I could do.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2013)

OK POB I did read you sexy comment and I know you wish you had the opportunity to see if I had gag reflexes or not, but bro I'm into pretty boys. You freaking jerk!!!

But i will try the freezer thing. I will try anything. I pinned tonight and it was fine. I will finish my cycle so I can see how the tren truly works for me but if I only get 2% vascularity out of it and little size then I would have to say the deca if more for me.

Andro, I did alot of research on tren actually about a years worth and I read a ton on tren cough but I dont cough but maybe 3 or 4 times. I heard you cough your lungs up. It is my throat that feels like I swallowed gasoline.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 18, 2013)

cokezero said:


> OK POB I did read you sexy comment and I know you wish you had the opportunity to see if I had gag reflexes or not, but bro I'm into pretty boys. You freaking jerk!!!
> 
> But i will try the freezer thing. I will try anything. I pinned tonight and it was fine. I will finish my cycle so I can see how the tren truly works for me but if I only get 2% vascularity out of it and little size then I would have to say the deca if more for me.
> 
> Andro, I did alot of research on tren actually about a years worth and I read a ton on tren cough but I dont cough but maybe 3 or 4 times. I heard you cough your lungs up. It is my throat that feels like I swallowed gasoline.



I'm serious when I propose this course of action...I do. I'd double down on your weekly tren dose for a month. I willing to bet nude photos of my ex who is a 5 star escort on TER that the difference in sides will be negligible and the positive results will be pronounced.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 18, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm serious when I propose this course of action...I do. I'd double down on your weekly tren dose for a month. I willing to bet nude photos of my ex who is a 5 star escort on TER that the difference in sides will be negligible and the positive results will be pronounced.



I know....she's a hooker, big deal? But I love the pics I have...and I don't often share them. I've also advised this with a few others and it's worked out pretty well. Will you try it?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 18, 2013)

A gram of tren give or take 100mg's is reasonable, I assure you. I'm not trying to injure you. I sincerely believe you will enjoy/like whatever word is appropriate. I can bring guys to the thread that have done this...not on my say so, but have done so.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2013)

so you think I should up it to a gram per week (tren) and I will get better results?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 20, 2013)

Im on a gram of tren a week. I wouldnt tell you to go there. The gains are diminishing the more you do so is it really worth it? 

Not to mention how many times have you even ran tren because this sounds like your first and in that case you absolutely should not go to tren at a gram a week.

and as far as the vascularity...it works the same as all steroids...its all in your diet bro. You could be a higher bf and never see any vascularity with tren or you could be a higher bf and eat under maintainence and eventually get vascular due to your fat loss. Diet, genetics, and blood pressure will depict your vascularity. Alot of guys have deeper set veins and it takes more to see them, that is the genetic part of it. What I am saying here is dont judge tren off the vascularity...judge it off the mirror.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 20, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Im on a gram of tren a week. I wouldnt tell you to go there. The gains are diminishing the more you do so is it really worth it?
> 
> Not to mention how many times have you even ran tren because this sounds like your first and in that case you absolutely should not go to tren at a gram a week.
> 
> and as far as the vascularity...it works the same as all steroids...its all in your diet bro. You could be a higher bf and never see any vascularity with tren or you could be a higher bf and eat under maintainence and eventually get vascular due to your fat loss. Diet, genetics, and blood pressure will depict your vascularity. Alot of guys have deeper set veins and it takes more to see them, that is the genetic part of it. What I am saying here is dont judge tren off the vascularity...judge it off the mirror.



I hear what you are saying. I am a true hardgainer. My veins look like a road map. I am very vascular. I am at 700mg tren and 600mgs test. I carb cycle and have for the last 18months. I upped all my calories and have had only 2 cheat meals in the last 8 weeks. I weigh everything that goes in my mouth. I have gained 2lbs on this cycle and dropped 1% of bf. This is my first tren cycle and I guess I just really like the extra water weight that deca gives me. Even on deca my veins are insane. Almost to much. I am going to finish this cycle and see what the end results look like. I know different gear works on different body chemistry. Maybe tren just doesn't work for me like it does some. Ex. that tren vs deca thread, its about 50/50 and I do completely agree with them too. One guy said if your a hardgainer deca will probably work better for you than tren. Could be very true, but I will see in about another 4 weeks.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 20, 2013)

cokezero said:


> I hear what you are saying. I am a true hardgainer. My veins look like a road map. I am very vascular. I am at 700mg tren and 600mgs test. I carb cycle and have for the last 18months. I upped all my calories and have had only 2 cheat meals in the last 8 weeks. I weigh everything that goes in my mouth. I have gained 2lbs on this cycle and dropped 1% of bf. This is my first tren cycle and I guess I just really like the extra water weight that deca gives me. Even on deca my veins are insane. Almost to much. I am going to finish this cycle and see what the end results look like. I know different gear works on different body chemistry. Maybe tren just doesn't work for me like it does some. Ex. that tren vs deca thread, its about 50/50 and I do completely agree with them too. One guy said if your a hardgainer deca will probably work better for you than tren. Could be very true, but I will see in about another 4 weeks.



Why do you like the water weight? Its not real weight...its fake weight and it looks like ass. There is something to be realized here and I am not sure what your expectations are but the more cycles we do the less we gain. We cant expect to get 10-15lbs from every cycle. If I can get 3ish lbs per cycle I am happy. I use to get 20+ the first few times I ran gear but as your diet gets better and better there is less room for growth. So I think you like the water weight because it makes the scale go up but that is not good practice if thats what your doing. 

ps....tren works for everyone


----------



## cokezero (Apr 21, 2013)

That water weight looks damn good on me. When I wear a button up shirt out to the bar I look like a million dollars. I know what you saying. If I can get 5lbs per cycle I'm more than happy..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Why do you like the water weight? Its not real weight...*its fake weight and it looks like ass*. There is something to be realized here and I am not sure what your expectations are but the more cycles we do the less we gain. We cant expect to get 10-15lbs from every cycle. If I can get 3ish lbs per cycle I am happy. I use to get 20+ the first few times I ran gear but as your diet gets better and better there is less room for growth. So I think you like the water weight because it makes the scale go up but that is not good practice if thats what your doing.
> 
> ps....tren works for everyone



Hey!!! I resemble that remark! I happen to enjoy my bloatyness.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know....she's a hooker, big deal? But I love the pics I have...and I don't often share them. I've also advised this with a few others and it's worked out pretty well. Will you try it?



Dude I'll run a gram of tren for some noodz...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2013)

Haven't tried tren yet. Next blast  I am gonna add it with mast and I am excited! So I have been reading up on it and the dread cough that comes with it. One thing I have read and I guess its not right maybe someone with knowledge of raw can chime in as to y tren causes this cough where most other aas does not have the coating the lungs feeling associated . Anyway it says that tren cough came from the lack of raw being aval. So brewers would use cow pellets and the process that it would take to extract tren from the pellet would cause the cough. I would think the side would no longer be an issue or maybe its not a correct statement idk


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 21, 2013)

I am still on the fence, I would love to try tren and mast with my test on the next round.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 21, 2013)

I like tren.

It feels like an Elephant is sitting on my throat when I nick a vein. If I happen to actually shoot and get it in one.... I have to die for a few seconds because I am coughing too hard to breath. But Hemroidus, the God of AAS, revives me and brings me back to Earth to share my experiences with the rest of you tren freaks.

Tren is my friend.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I am still on the fence, I would love to try tren and mast with my test on the next round.



I am running mast with my blast now 500te 400mast its fucking great! Nice and lean, Workouts are intense, 7 wks In blood work is perfect, No estro spike like I could feel when just running test, No visible water retention. I havent touched an AI mast seems to keep it in check. SEX IS AMAZING. No hair loss, only side is that I can tell is more sweat on the floor which is a plus for me. I am gonna go another 8wks or so as long as the bloods look good


----------



## RISE (Apr 21, 2013)

My next cycle was going to involve tren e, I was wondering how bad it hampers cardio?  I'm going to be going through firefighting school in the midst of the cycle, so that means running up a lot of stairs and shit.


----------



## regular (Apr 21, 2013)

cokezero said:


> Has or does anyone else have this or heard of this happening.
> 
> I'm on week 5 of tren ace (80mgs ed) and the last few times I injected, right as I get done my throat feels like its on fire. It hurts so bad for about 10- 15min I can hardly stand it. I drink a big glass of milk to try and coat it but nothing helps. It almost feels like I've been coughing for a few hours and my throat if going to rip out of my neck. Its only when I inject the tren. The test is fine. And I don't really have any coughing with it.
> 
> Any insight on this would be greatly appreciated.



Many people don't realize that tren is spicy. The next time you inject tren when you're done take the needle off the barrel and lick the opening of the barrel that the tren usually flows through. If you're injecting real tren you should get a spicy sensation on your tongue. It feels spicy like a cinnamon red hot or about the heat level of black pepper. Try it yourself you'll see. 

When we inject tren we're injecting a spicy substance into our bodies. Anything spicy going into the blood stream will irritate the lungs inducing the often feared tren cough. Capsaicin is a very common spicy substance derived from peppers which is used in pepper spray for the purpose of irritating the lungs and mucous membranes. 

In the study below capsaicin solutions above .5 micrograms per kilogram of body weight induced the same respiratory effects as "tren cough." I doubt very much that tren is as hot in scoville units as capsaicin. However if you weigh approximately 100kg the amount of capsaicin which needs to be injected into your body to produce "tren cough" like symptoms is 50 micrograms or 0.05 milligrams. Put simply, all it takes to cause a 220lb person to feel tren cough like symptoms is .05 milligrams of capsaicin. Tren is more than likely less spicy than capsaicin but you're injecting 80mg of tren which is 1,600 times more tren than the required capsaicin dose. 

I usually inject tren in my quads and I always aspirate. So long as I don't see blood when I aspirate I almost never get tren cough. After reading the study below I intentionally injected tren after seeing blood when aspirating. I had the exact same symptoms which are described in the study below. I think tren cough is induced by tren which is spicy getting into your blood stream and irritating your lungs and sensitive respiratory nerves. 

*
Respiratory and cardiovascular effects of central and peripheral intravenous injections of capsaicin in man: evidence for pulmonary chemosensitivity.*
Winning AJ, Hamilton RD, Shea SA, Guz A.
Abstract

The respiratory and cardiovascular effects of capsaicin injection into the superior vena cava and an arm vein were studied in three normal subjects. No changes were seen in tidal volume, inspiratory time or expiratory time after capsaicin injection. Instantaneous heart rate, systolic blood pressure and diastolic blood pressure remained unchanged. Central and peripheral intravenous injections of capsaicin but not control solution above a threshold of 0.5 micrograms/kg produced dose-dependent sensations sequentially in the chest, face, rectum and extremities. The chest sensation, a 'raw, burning' feeling, occurred 3-4 s after central capsaicin injection. No subject reported feeling breathless. In one subject the maximum tolerable dose of capsaicin (4 micrograms/kg) produced paroxysmal coughing 3.9 s after a central injection. In two of the subjects capsaicin injection was repeated after inhalation of a 5% bupivacaine aerosol (aerodynamic mass median diameter 4.8 micron), sufficient to block the cough reflex to a 5% citric acid aerosol. Prior inhalation of local anaesthetic aerosol abolished the chest sensation after capsaicin injection; the other sensations were unaffected. This study demonstrates that stimulation of receptors accessible from the pulmonary vascular bed does not evoke the pulmonary chemoreflex in conscious man but can produce coughing. It provides evidence for the existence of a nociceptive system of nerve endings in the lung parenchyma that can be blocked by inhaled local anaesthetic aerosol.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3769402


----------



## cokezero (Apr 22, 2013)

nice post regular!!!


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Apr 22, 2013)

regular said:


> If you're injecting real tren you should get a spicy sensation on your tongue. It feels spicy like a cinnamon red hot or about the heat level of black pepper. Try it yourself you'll see.[/url]



Good info! I'm going to give that a try in the morning. Thanks Reg.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 23, 2013)

Regular takes all the fun and mystery out of things. Somehow I think he was the kid in kindergarten that went around explaining why Santa couldn't possibly be real. 

Oh, and he doesn't believe in magic either.....

He was "that kid"
Vette


----------



## ripped_one (Apr 23, 2013)

I am just over a week in to my first tren run... and I like this shit already.

Ok, time to go sweat, er, get some sleep.


----------



## regular (Apr 23, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Regular takes all the fun and mystery out of things. Somehow I think he was the kid in kindergarten that went around explaining why Santa couldn't possibly be real.
> 
> Oh, and he doesn't believe in magic either.....
> 
> ...



You've got me dead to rights Vette lol.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 23, 2013)

Tren is spicy and has a different taste to it. It doesn't feel good in your eyes either. Long story. 

And RISE, absolutely do not run tren while you're going through firefighting school. You will fail your endurance and speed tests and fail them miserably. I get winded to the point I feel like I'm going to pass out just doing supersets. In fact last year I did pass out in the middle of the gym floor while I was running tren.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 23, 2013)

I am going to say this about cardio and endurance- fuck.... a lot ... I do.... and every time whenever I finish I feel like I am going to die.... and I can't breathe for shit..... and it takes about five minutes to calm down..... meanwhile, Mrs. Vette is looking through the safe for my life insurance papers .....

I like tren but cardio and tren? Fughettaboutit!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## RISE (Apr 23, 2013)

ok, guess I'll do either mast or eq then lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 24, 2013)

Im with vette...only time I have gotten the cough was when I nicked a vein. The cough can happen with a or e. Also if you do cough dont bend over..that puts more pressure on your lungs...I just lay down and deal but like I said its only happened once. 

I remember your pass out story colt lol


----------



## regular (Apr 24, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Im with vette...only time I have gotten the cough was when I nicked a vein. The cough can happen with a or e. Also if you do cough dont bend over..that puts more pressure on your lungs...I just lay down and deal but like I said its only happened once.
> 
> I remember your pass out story colt lol



A and E are both spicy on the tongue.


----------



## PFM (Apr 24, 2013)

RISE said:


> ok, guess I'll do either mast or eq then lol



I advise against EQ due it thickens the blood like Tren reducing oxygen transfer AKA fucks off your cardio.

If you are going to stack I'd stick to Mast.


----------



## RISE (Apr 24, 2013)

I was leaning towards mast simply bc of that reason.  Thanks for the look out.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 24, 2013)

So I have become a freaking pin cushion. I inject in 6 different spots but for some reason my quads and glutes are very sore. I don't know if I can do legs this week. I hit both quads, both shoulders, and both glutes. Any other spot that is fairly safe "less veins" I can try? I inject everyday. I have to admit this is getting old. I think no matter what gear combo I use next I'm going for long esters. I wanted to try my first run with tren with a short ester to see how my body handled it but this is starting to suck.. Still not a big fan of the tren. I'm not looking for 20lbs or anything but my body composition really hasn't changed. I upped my calorie intake (carbs only, protein is already high enough) and its just turning into love handles. I stay so lean as it is I need more size.


----------



## regular (Apr 24, 2013)

cokezero said:


> So I have become a freaking pin cushion. I inject in 6 different spots but for some reason my quads and glutes are very sore. I don't know if I can do legs this week. I hit both quads, both shoulders, and both glutes. Any other spot that is fairly safe "less veins" I can try? I inject everyday. I have to admit this is getting old. I think no matter what gear combo I use next I'm going for long esters. I wanted to try my first run with tren with a short ester to see how my body handled it but this is starting to suck.. Still not a big fan of the tren. I'm not looking for 20lbs or anything but my body composition really hasn't changed. I upped my calorie intake (carbs only, protein is already high enough) and its just turning into love handles. I stay so lean as it is I need more size.



This video and guide will teach you everything you need to know about injecting:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibBEI7SDOOw
http://www.ykhoanet.com/baigiang/dieuduong/vuphong/Skill_kythuattiemantoan.pdf

The injections guide shows you how to rotate injection sites. I do a ventrogluteal injection of test c every Friday and I inject 1cc of tren into my quads everyday without issue.


----------



## RISE (Apr 24, 2013)

80 mg of tren ed and no change in body comp?  That would leave me a little suspicous about the gear.  As for the injecting ED, I've heard others inject EOD with tren A.  Thats what I did, but then again I felt my shit was underdosed.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 24, 2013)

From your last post coke if your getting love handles then you got some diet issues. You shouldn't even get love handles on trt of test. You talk about all this lean shit but then say your gettin love handles...that makes absolutely no sense. Your either not eating lean or your eating more then your body is using...or both. I don't know what yalls expectations of tren is but the shit doesn't change your body composition over night. I've been injecting 750 e and 300 a every week and 4 weeks later I am finally getting some good results. If all you want is size to be happy coke then just stick to your deca and dbol because tren will never bulk like deca does...its not even the same type of bulk. The two compounds are as different as day and night and this is your first run. There might be a chance that you have disproportioned expectations of what tren actually does. This will be a good learning experience for you.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 24, 2013)

Another idea if you don't like pinning ed....switch to mon wed fri.....there is really no reason to pin ace ed


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 24, 2013)

cokezero said:


> Any other spot that is fairly safe "less veins" I can try? I inject everyday. I have to admit this is getting old. I think no matter what gear combo I use next I'm going for long esters. .



Do you trust me? If so, pin your pecs. Easy as pie no pain... I use a 25g 5/8 pin... if I am out I use a 1" pin.

Do you REALLY trust me?

Pin the pecs.... about an inch and half or so above the nipple....flex to see the muscle then relax and shoot it....

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO (Apr 24, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Do you trust me? If so, pin your pecs. Easy as pie no pain... I use a 25g 5/8 pin... if I am out I use a 1" pin.
> 
> Do you REALLY trust me?
> 
> ...



Yup! I love pinning pecs. Use a 25g x1" just don't bury it. Takes some balls the first time but like vette said DO IT!!!


----------

